# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  rasta organisation in st anns bay

## steadyska

in st anns bay at 8 km from ocho rios there are the headquarters of the world ethiopian federation, where they have a meeting every first sunday of the month..
it is possible to go hail them up for this occasion and have some genuine contacts with some members..otherwise the place called windsor lawn is always welcoming the passerby and there are some benches inside with people ready for a small reasoning..
the contact  email is:  rootsmystory@yahoo.com
in st anns bay there is also the house where marcus garvey is born and has been raised, it is possible to take a picture of it, but this is a very small house, it cannot be visited, a rastaman is living inside..
at the headquarters of the federation sometimes one member of marcus family is there, his name is garvey..
st anns bay is also the birthplace of burning spear, and definitely a very normal little town comparing to ocho rios which is the touristic place!

----------


## sally2012

so what are they doing during these meetings?

----------

